# Vergleichen Sie Ihren 3DMark-Score mit den PCGH-PCs [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. Februar 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Vergleichen Sie Ihren 3DMark-Score mit den PCGH-PCs [Anzeige]*

					Seit dem 4. Februar 2013 steht der neue 3DMark von Futuremark zum Download bereit. Damit Sie wissen, wo Ihr PC bei der Leistung einzuordnen ist, können Sie jetzt Ihre Werte mit den PCGH-PCs vergleichen.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Vergleichen Sie Ihren 3DMark-Score mit den PCGH-PCs [Anzeige]*


----------



## AntiWantze (7. Februar 2013)

AMD Radeon HD 7870 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Pro3

Ich finde der First Strike Bench sieht super aus.


----------



## DannyL (7. Februar 2013)

Ich kann meinen PC gar nicht vergleichen.

Das neue 3DMark stürzt gleich nach dem Programmstart einfach ab und das unter Windows 8.


----------



## Gast20140625 (7. Februar 2013)

Dann nimm einfach den 3DMark11 und vergleich deinen PC halt in diesem mit den PCGH-PCs.

Da ich ziemlich genau die gleiche Hardware wie der PCGH-GamingPC 4Core V2 hab, ist das ganze für mich etwas witzlos, nur den Leitungsgewinn durch OC kann ich sehen, aber den erkenn ich auch bei mir selbst. 
Aber trotdem echt super, dass ihr alle möglichen Scores, den Stromverbrauch unter verschiedenen Szenarien sowie die Lutstärke zu allen euren PCs angebt.


----------



## Chimera (7. Februar 2013)

Wow, hät nicht gedacht, dass meine alte P55 Plattform gar nicht mal so übel anschneidet: http://img.techpowerup.org/130207/Capture038-20130207-084842.jpg. Zeigt zwar komischerweise nur den halben CPU Takt an, aber sonst bin ich eigtnlich zufirden. Mal gucken, wie es dann demnächst nach dem Upgrade auf den i5-3470 aussehenwird 
Der Bench selber gefällt mir etwas besser als die bisherigen, kann aber auch nur ne reine Geschmackssache sein


----------



## Julian1303 (7. Februar 2013)

Der Ultimate-PC mit dem Sockel 2011 Core i7 ist ja schon nicht schlecht. Aber wenn ich sehe das die Kiste mit der GTX 680 nicht mal 10000 Punkte im 3DMark11 schafft, glaub da wäre ne HD 7970 GE der bessere Partner gewesen. Mein Bub seine Kiste schafft ja schon 10300 Punkte im P-Bench.
Oder überseh ich da was

Abgesehen davon das die wohl nicht overclockt sind.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. Februar 2013)

Die sind ab Werk natürlich nicht übertaktet – die Käufer entscheiden, was sie mit ihrem neuen Rechner tun.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Dartwurst (7. Februar 2013)

Irgendwie verstehe ich nicht, das meine 7970 im Fire Strike gerade mal 3620 Punkte bekommt. Oder bremst der 8150?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. Februar 2013)

Ja, Fire Strike hängt auch an der CPU. Fire Strike Extreme (nicht in der Basic-Version nutzbar) hingegen ist fast vollständig grafiklimitiert.

Softys 3DMark-Rangliste bietet viele Vergleichsmöglichkeiten. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Campi86 (7. Februar 2013)

Ich finde es schon recht komisch, ist der "P-Score" in eurem Benchmark der Physics Score? (3D-Mark 11)
Dann würde mein über 5 Jahre altes System immer noch höher liegen als eure 4-Core Edition O.o
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 video card benchmark result - Intel Core 2 Quad Processor Q6600,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P5Q-PRO score: P3763 3DMarks


----------



## Julian1303 (7. Februar 2013)

Campi86 schrieb:


> Ich finde es schon recht komisch, ist der "P-Score" in eurem Benchmark der Physics Score? (3D-Mark 11)
> Dann würde mein über 5 Jahre altes System immer noch höher liegen als eure 4-Core Edition O.o
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 video card benchmark result - Intel Core 2 Quad Processor Q6600,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P5Q-PRO score: P3763 3DMarks


 
wohl eher nicht. Wennst dir deine Benchpunkte anschaust steht da ein P davor. Beantwortet doch die Frage schon. Falls nicht, gibt drei Settings im 3DMark11.
E = Entry...P = Performance...X = Extreme

Für uns 3DMark11 Basic-User ohne Lizenz gibts doch nur den P Bench, P wie Performance


----------



## Campi86 (7. Februar 2013)

Julian1303 schrieb:


> wohl eher nicht. Wennst dir deine Benchpunkte anschaust steht da ein P davor. Beantwortet doch die Frage schon. Falls nicht, gibt drei Settings im 3DMark11.
> E = Entry...P = Performance...X = Extreme
> 
> Für uns 3DMark11 Basic-User ohne Lizenz gibts doch nur den P Bench, P wie Performance


 
Jetzt wo du das so auslegst macht es auch Sinn. xD
(Hatte erst angenommen, dass P-Score für den Physics Score und X-Score für den Combined Score (Cross-Score) stand, daher die Verwirrung über die Punkte)
Vielen Dank für die Denkstütze!

Hey, aber selbst dann schneidet mein altes Schätzchen gar nicht mal so schlecht ab. 

Greez Campi


----------



## Julian1303 (7. Februar 2013)

@ Campi86
Hehe, kein Thema dazu gibts ja Foren . Wie ich sehe kämpfen wir mit ziemlich ähnlichen Systemen. Deins auf Intel und meins auf AMD.  Also halten würden die noch Jahre, kommt aber eben immer drauf an was man spielt. Da ich derzeit eigentlich fast nur BF3 und Crysis 3 Multiplayer spiele, merke ich die Grenzen meiner Graka schon sehr. Meine GTX465 ist übertaktet, chip von 600 auf 850 und speicher von 1600 auf 1850. Dennoch erreiche ich in Crysis 3 beta grad noch mit medium grafik 35-50 fps. aber ich will erst die hd 8000 oder die gtx 700 haben, also zähne zusammen beißen. Was bei dir schon auftritt, der Prozessoer bremst, stärker als bei mir. Weil deine Grafikkarte ist eigentlich besser als meine verkappte Termi.

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 465 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X6 1090T,MICRO-STAR INTERNATIONAL CO.,LTD 790FX-GD70(MS-7577) score: P4985 3DMarks


----------



## Campi86 (7. Februar 2013)

Ja, ein neues System plane ich im Moment auch eher noch mit der selben Graka (Die würde dann irgendwann ersetzt werden), wollte aber noch auf Haswell warten ... und aufs Ende meines Studiums und die damit verbundene Steigerung meines Einkommens. 
Bei mir sind ja Prozessor sowie Graka ein Stück aufgebohrt (Werte stehen ja beim Benchmark dabei), spielen lässt sich damit im Moment auf Full HD alles noch recht vernünftig, wenn ich nicht überall gleich Antialiasing usw. aufdrehe bis es die Skala sprengt.


----------



## Gohrbi (7. Februar 2013)

..ich konnte mich nicht zurück halten....

AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock Z77 Extreme4


----------



## Haxti (7. Februar 2013)

AMD Radeon HD 7850 video card benchmark result - AMD FX-6300,ASUSTeK Computer INC. M5A78L-M/USB3

Endlich ne neue Mühle  Bei Fire Strike tut er sich aber schon arg schwer xD Faszinierend, dass die es immernoch nicht schaffen die Taktraten vernünftig auszulesen


----------



## wasserstoffkopf (7. Februar 2013)

Komme im Fire Strike auf 7203 Punkte mit einer Asus 7970 Matrix und den Intel 3770K @ 4GHz


----------



## Gohrbi (7. Februar 2013)

...übertakte mal die CPU.... ich bin auf 8274 Pkt gekommen.


----------



## beren2707 (7. Februar 2013)

Stehe mit meiner "alten" 2600K-Krücke und der "popeligen" 7970 mit 8311 in Fire Strike auch nicht ganz schlecht da, denke ich.


----------



## Haxti (7. Februar 2013)

Die 7850 von Sapphire scheint mit 1GHz auch gut leben zu können. Da tut sich schon n bissl was  6300 immernoch mit bis zu 4GHz.

Vorher:
AMD Radeon HD 7850 video card benchmark result - AMD FX-6300,ASUSTeK Computer INC. M5A78L-M/USB3

Nachher:
AMD Radeon HD 7850 video card benchmark result - AMD FX-6300,ASUSTeK Computer INC. M5A78L-M/USB3

Dezentes Spulenpfeifen im ersten Test. So bei 800-1000 FPS gehts los.

Bringt der neue Treiber eigentlich was? Scheinbar ist der Server down, ich kann den aktuell nicht laden


----------



## wasserstoffkopf (7. Februar 2013)

so die Intel 3770K lief jetzt mit 4.5GHz. damit kam ich auf insgesamt 8447 Graphics Score

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/122989


----------



## Nemesisultima (8. Februar 2013)

hier mal nen Ergebnis für nen Xeon-System, Rechner is nun erst nen Vierteljahr alt 

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Xeon Processor E3-1230V2,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8Z77-M


----------



## Gast20141127 (9. Februar 2013)

Hier mal mein System:
X6-1090T (gebencht @ Normaltakt) und eine GTX 460-1GB (werksübertaktet)
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X6 1090T,ASUSTeK Computer INC. M4A87TD EVO


----------



## addicTix (10. Februar 2013)

wasserstoffkopf schrieb:


> so die Intel 3770K lief jetzt mit 4.5GHz. damit kam ich auf insgesamt 8447 Graphics Score
> 
> AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,MSI Z77 MPower (MS-7751)


 
Wie du auf so nen hohen Score kommst ohne SLI/Crossfire ist mir ein Rätsel


----------



## beren2707 (10. Februar 2013)

Pfff, OC bringts, siehe hier. Wer braucht da schon SLI oder CF, solange GCN drin steckt?


----------



## Campi86 (11. Februar 2013)

So und nun auch mit dem neuen Benchmark.
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 video card benchmark result - Intel Core 2 Quad Processor Q6600,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P5Q-PRO
Finde die Werte immer noch ok, für so einen alten Rechner. 

(Wieso auch immer der Grafikkarten Treiber nicht akzeptiert wird)


----------

